# felling tips from bob vila



## QuadL-matty (Jun 20, 2012)

Quick Tip: Tree Felling - YouTube

see if you can spot the danger.......


----------



## arathol (Jun 20, 2012)

QuadL-matty said:


> see if you can spot the danger.......



Here you can see the biggest danger, clearly marked by the red circle.
I could not find where this clown did anything right. In fact, * everything* he did was contrary to everything that I've ever been told is correct.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 21, 2012)

QuadL-matty said:


> Quick Tip: Tree Felling - YouTube
> 
> see if you can spot the danger.......



Um.. bob vila with a chainsaw?? 

Lol. Okay, other than the more obvious safety violations (bob vila with a chainsaw), it looks like he doesn't have his thumb wrapped around the top handle.


----------



## Boomhower (Jun 21, 2012)

Bob should have stuck with fixing houses. Like how the tree fell in the wrong direction and he played it off.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 21, 2012)

I personally like his stance. :biggrin:


----------



## belgian (Jun 21, 2012)

At least he gives believers of this technique a honoust advice : "Good luck with your project" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 14, 2012)

This was a two part video for sure part 1 tree removal part 2 fixing the fence , the shed and the corner of the pool , man that guy knows how to get the hook into the mouth :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 14, 2012)

arathol said:


> Here you can see the biggest danger, clearly marked by the red circle.
> I could not find where this clown did anything right. In fact, * everything* he did was contrary to everything that I've ever been told is correct.



OH #### man when I read your post I almost cried laughing , that is so funny I had to watch it a seond time to see ol' BOB drop it the wrong way .... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 14, 2012)

Looked like he had a halfway decent edge on that saw, anyway..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am sure his mother is so proud of her little tree cutter .........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## lxt (Jul 19, 2012)

Now I finally know where AA & Murphy learned their craft! They both musta bought the DVD of bob`s tree training!

Uncanny how Bob`s tree going wrong mirrors the one that Murphy screwed up & to boot they both play it off, I wonder if Murph bought ole Bobs DVD "when it goes wrong what to say"? cause lots of similar stuff there!

Maybe Bob should of let Norm or Tom Silva do it kinda like Murph letting others do it & taking the credit!



LXT.............


----------



## littlejoetqt (Jul 20, 2012)

...so perhaps this is how he seals the deal on his home repair jobs? just saying...


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am sure his mother is so proud of her little tree cutter .........:msp_biggrin:



Well, it's good to hear bob has a strong relationship with his mother. Those insecure weirdo's with the mom hangups can be the absolute worst!! 

LOL, LOL, LOL!!


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jul 20, 2012)

.......


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2012)

QuadL-matty said:


> .......



ummmmmm exactly ......


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol okkkkk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2012)

I deleted it because I am not gonna get spun up in that crap on a harmless funny thread , but it is tempting at times I am not gonna say its not sorry :msp_biggrin:


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jul 20, 2012)

Ahhh i gotcha lol


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jul 22, 2012)

umm is it me or is that saw a bit small for the job?


----------



## MyTreeServices (Jul 24, 2012)

*Run Forest Run*

A craftsman saw,  i LIKE the end the most, the tree fail the wrong way and 2 second later: 

IM Bob Villa , Good luck with your project!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## Dave (Aug 3, 2012)

Are you serious about spotting the danger? Too easy!! Make it hard on us and see if we can find 
anything SAFE he does!


----------



## QuadL-matty (Aug 3, 2012)

OK next time i find one ill do spot the safety lol


----------

